# Finally!



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been stalking these stinkin hummingbirds for about a week now and was finally quiet enough to catch it. The only thing is the tacky feeder with the tag on the bottom  Now that I've figured out how to be sneaky I'll keep trying to get one w/o the feeder in it...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

I once caught a hummingbird and kept it in a huge 6' cage made out of mesh.
At the time I didn't have a camera... I am kicking myself now everytime I think about it.... :x
I could have gotten such awesome shots.... hahaha

btw, I caught it... kinda... It was caught in a spider's web and I found it.. :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 12, 2005)

Cheater


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2005)

Good job Amanda! Those birds are so hard to catch!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Alison


----------



## photo gal (Aug 13, 2005)

That is no small feat getting a hummingbird!  Good job.  I just put up my first hummingbird feeder about a week ago.  I had no idea that they were so protective and territorial.  One was downright aggressive towards the other hummingbirds, he was chasing them off like he was saying "look here buddy this is MY feeding place now GO away!"  Quite entertaining.  I kept telling him to be nice and share or his feeding place was gonna be gone.  I think he is finally getting it!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

If you stand complete ly still in your desired position, and wait.. 15 - 20 mins, they will come!


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 16, 2005)

You guys are so lucky!  

We don't get anything as exotic as hummingbirds over here :thumbdown: 

In fact I can't think of anything that we have that could be classed as 'exotic' - lots of lovely creatures but nothing like a humming bird.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool shots.  KInda like crow hunting eh?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks all 

Chiller, worse than crow hunting around here  I think last night we had about 50 stinkin crows in the backyard, the hummingbirds are crazy fast....


----------

